# Manual food processor



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

Do you have one? If so, what are the ways you make best use of it? I know mine can do a few things, but I'd like to use it more and would if I knew what it can do well.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*My manual food grater*








Is been with me for generations and with a good knife and cutting board I do ok:beercheer:


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks. I have graters and knives too, but this tool includes a handle that turns a cutting blade which can also be replaced with one for whipping cream or egg whites. My greater interest is in using the cutting aspect.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

gam46 there are a number of vids on youtube that demonstrate various uses - here's one:


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks, lovetogrow. Just the sort of info I was hoping for although my gadget is not quite so elaborate as the one shown. I do have a separate mandolin though.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

gam46 said:


> Do you have one? If so, what are the ways you make best use of it? I know mine can do a few things, but I'd like to use it more and would if I knew what it can do well.


So, what kind do you have?


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

gam46 said:


> Thanks, lovetogrow. Just the sort of info I was hoping for although my gadget is not quite so elaborate as the one shown. I do have a separate mandolin though.


Yep, I'll second a mandolin slicer! Simple to use, simple to clean, no electricity required.


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

LilRedHen posted, "So, what kind do you have?"

Just a basic one picked up at a thrift store. No brand known.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Maxam-KTVC7-V...435372147&sr=8-1&keywords=saladmaster+machine

This is my machine.
I have Knives too.


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

Crabapple,

Looks like that will do quite a bit more than is my usual need. Bet it's great tool for you.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

gam46 said:


> Crabapple,
> 
> Looks like that will do quite a bit more than is my usual need. Bet it's great tool for you.


I ask my mother to will it to me.
She said take it now, no one use it here.
It is great for dehydrating, it cuts fast & everything's the same thickness.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

gam46 said:


> Do you have one? If so, what are the ways you make best use of it? I know mine can do a few things, but I'd like to use it more and would if I knew what it can do well.


gam46, which one do you have? we have a number of non-electric gadgets that we use for canning. Could you show us a picture or something?


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

gam46 said:


> LilRedHen posted, "So, what kind do you have?"
> 
> Just a basic one picked up at a thrift store. No brand known.


I guess I'm just dense tonight, but I really don't understand what you are talking about. I'm always interested in manual kitchen items and have several. Is this thing vintage, all metal, plastic, how does it work? I'd really like to see a picture.

I have a manual egg beater, it doesn't chop anything. I have a manual meat grinder and it certainly doesn't beat eggs. My mandolin slices and that's all it does.


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sorry, Camo, I haven't graduated to posting pics. Mine is all plastic except for the cutting blades which are stainless. It looks like the one in the video except doesn't have a shredder grater built into the top. My first one was purchased at a state fair maybe 25 years ago. I didn't wear it out, just passed it on when consolidating households.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Brings back many memories...........*

Back in my younger days we had no electricity nor was nothing made out of plastic our country kitchen had all the tools from a hand crank sharpening stone to clay pots, at an early age we kids learn to do with all those tools available from the butter paddle type hand-cranked butter churn, we also had the wooden barrel kind, to the stone mortar & pestles, mine is metal, and let's not forget the hand power meat grinder ,I have one still and it works best if the meat is partially frozen guys, but in today's world plastic ,electricity and the refrigerator has made all of us lazy and forgetful, which in a way is bad. We never overcook, we had neither plastic nor refrigerator to store it, but we never had waste either, we eat it all or shared it with our neighbors, we learn to make other meals with left over beans or soups that stay warn in those wonderful clay pots over the wood stove. So if the power goes out don`t panic, the cutting board and the knife plus the meat grinder, the pestle and the slicer to the rescue and my favorite, the Dutch oven over some old wooden furniture for fire.


----------

